# caves



## All4Fish (Jun 28, 2014)

Hi, does anyone know a source for decent looking, i.e not plastic, junky, fake, caves for an 80g planted tank. I have black substrate, light sand foreground, wood which is making hiding places, but want a cave for some dwarf cichlids.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Look online or in your local pet store for a product called Cichlid Stone Caves, they come in various sizes and are made of ceramic.


----------



## Raiderdane (Sep 23, 2013)

I have "Cichlid Stones", I turned them around to where the holes were towards the back of the tank and stacked them on top of each other. Once some Algae starts growing a little on it, looks pretty real. I m very happy with them, I bought the 15 pack and the 10 pack for my 55 gallon Mbuna Tank. My fish like them, and once stacked, gives plenty of caves and openings to swim through, and also the holes that they swim in.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I tried a bunch of caves but I like natural rocks.


----------



## All4Fish (Jun 28, 2014)

yeah, I like natural. Will try to stack some slate and/or drill out a large piece of malawi wood! Thanks for the tips!


----------

